# grizzly 0602 and 0704 on the way



## nmasi (Feb 11, 2014)

Got the go-ahead from the wife today.  Looking forward to having my own machines finally.  Can't wait for the goodies to get here!


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 11, 2014)

Very Nice! I have Precision Machine's version of the 0704 and am very satisfied with it. Of course you know you are just getting started, right? You have to tool these puppies up before you can have any serious fun!  

Bill


----------



## kizmit99 (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats!  That's the same pair I got last summer.  Both are capable little machines - enjoy!!


----------



## richl (Feb 12, 2014)

Always fun when new machines show up on the shop. Ive been the one droving around vans and trailers getting my equipment, must be nice having someone else doing all the work Rich


----------



## nmasi (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, I ordered on the morning of the 11th and they arrived today.  Lathe is up on my bench but cleaning and break-in have to wait till tomorrow seeing as how Mrs Nmasi came home and wanted steaks and shrimp for VDay.   Too bad all the tooling and steel doesn't show up till Monday.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 14, 2014)

What? New machines and no pictures!
:worthless:


----------

